# Flake & Corker - Rejected RINOs Bite the Dust



## protectionist (Oct 25, 2017)

Comedy in the US Senate. Two of President Trump's fiercest critics, Jeff Flake (AZ) and Bob Corker (TN),have been saying they've had it with Pesident Trump. They loudly condemn his immigration policy (of enforcing the law), and relentlessly lambast his personality (New York brash-direct-honesty). They say they can't work with the president, and are laughably using that as a red-herring "reason" for their retirement.

Trump repsonded to these Senators by saying the real reason they're quitting, is because they have no chance for re-election. It's a no-brainer. These 2 clowns have approval rating %s in the teens. Rather than be fired by the voters in their states, these RINOs (who support Obama/Hillary policies of illegal immigration and globalism), are quitting.

Flake recently wrote a book called _Conscience of a Conservative. _In it, and speaking to reporters, he referred to Globalism (AKA free trade) and pro-immigration as "conservative policies", Huh ?,while fully rejecting the protectionism that put Trump in the White House.

Wow! Is Flake really that flakey that he doesn't know these are prime policies (immigration & globalism) of the looney left, Obama and Hillary Clinton in particular ? No wonder these oddballs have been rejected by their states' voters.

Trump got elected by tapping into the massive anti-immigration and anti-globalist sentiments of Republicans nationwide. Corker and Flake have opposed this nationalism, very popular among Repubicans, and they're now paying the price for that. We could feel sorry for these 2 sore losers as they exit, if only they did it in a dignified way, but they don't, as they pretend there's something wrong with Trump an his policies, when actually it is THEIR rejected policies that sunk them.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 25, 2017)

Rino = sane

What you support is nazism and repression of millions of people.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 25, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Rino = sane
> 
> What you support is nazism and repression of millions of people.


Shut up, fag.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Oct 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Comedy in the US Senate. Two of President Trump's fiercest critics, Jeff Flake (AZ) and Bob Corker (TN),have been saying they've had it with Pesident Trump. They loudly condemn his immigration policy (of enforcing the law), and relentlessly lambast his personality (New York brash-direct-honesty). They say they can't work with the president, and are laughably using that as a red-herring "reason" for their retirement.
> 
> Trump repsonded to these Senators by saying the real reason they're quitting, is because they have no chance for re-election. It's a no-brainer. These 2 clowns have approval rating %s in the teens. Rather than be fired by the voters in their states, these RINOs (who support Obama/Hillary policies of illegal immigration and globalism), are quitting.
> 
> ...



Aye, reminds me of Jed Bush in the primaries.  Guy was the poster boy for big donors and then he comes in at 1-2% in the polls.  It didn't take a rocket scientist to see right then and there, people want no part of an establishment candidate.  Of course, the bright people at the DNC didn't read the tea leaves and colluded to steal the primary from Bolchevik Bernie.  Which ultimately, everyone in the country owes a great debt to, as it ensured that Trump would win.

In fairness, even Flake himself said in a CNN interview that "nowadays, the path to winning for Conservatives like myself is very narrow".  He was in his own way acknowledging that he wasn't going to win.  He put a bunch of window dressing on it of course in the lengthy speech he gave, that was forgotten as soon as he last words came out of his mouth.  

What I find comical about this is that Cruz, Trumps mortal enemy in the primaries, has wisely decided to get behind the Will of the People and support Trump on his campaign promises.  Cruz, of far-right, evangelical conservatism.  So Flake is too slow to appreciate that it's now about HIM, it's about the struggling American citizen.

Look.  Trump has said it, people need to understand, he is the Messenger.  If you don't get behind his campaign promises, he is unbeatable as long as he keeps the promises.

Consider what voters see, on one hand, a successful businessman, doing what he said he would do and keeping his campaign promises, Patriotic as hell, standing up to foes and friends alike and reading them the Riot Act, on the other hand, lifetime politicians waiting for marching orders from their donors who drag decisions out and talk from two sides of their mouths.  Who do you think is going to survive this in an angry elecorate on all sides who are tired of losing?

God Bless America!  Get 'er done Trump!  I thank you and Mr. Ross in particular from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 25, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Rino = sane
> 
> What you support is nazism and repression of millions of people.


You =  INsane.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 25, 2017)

When I saw the name of the thread I thought it was about McCain. Too bad it wasn't.. BTW, it was McCain who was deeply involved in Trump's fake dossier and I hope will have to answer some uncomfortable questions soon.

Anyway, Protectionist, thanks for a great info and for the great way you have presented it.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 25, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> When I saw the name of the thread I thought it was about McCain. Too bad it wasn't..
> 
> Anyway,Protectionist, thanks for a great info and for the great way you have presented it.


You're welcome.  Maybe McCain will be the next RINO to hang up his spurs.  Then Grumpy Graham.


----------



## EnterSandman (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 25, 2017)

So is the assumption here that (a) some "drain the swamp" Trumpster types are going to get the nominations in their states, and (b) win?


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Oct 25, 2017)

Well, as usual, calling someone a RINO is little but self-absolution for one's own debased character and integrity.



protectionist said:


> Trump got elected by tapping into the massive anti-immigration and anti-globalist sentiments of Republicans nationwide.



Individuals are capable of all sorts of sentiments.  That they have the ones they do does not mean those sentiments have or should necessarily be given any credence.



protectionist said:


> Corker and Flake have opposed this nationalism, *very popular* among Repubicans



_Argumentum ad populum_



protectionist said:


> We could feel sorry for these 2



Nobody need or should feel sorry for either man.



protectionist said:


> if only they did it in a dignified way, but they don't



What, exactly, is your idea of a "dignified exit?"  "Going quietly into that good night?"  Flake's speech on the floor of the U.S. Senate was the epitome of dignified.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 25, 2017)

EnterSandman said:


> View attachment 156532


Too bad I can't rate your post with both "Winner" and "Thank you!". That's may be the best picture of McCain I've ever seen. And it's soooooo true: those both clowns are Soros' pussies.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Oct 25, 2017)

Truth be told though, how many of us had this opinion before the election?  I was a neophyte to politics, especially U.S politics and i never knew the terms Establishment, RINO etc.  So, I actually preferred Rand Paul or Rubio in the primaries and I didn't think Jeb was a bad choice.  I still am a big supporter of Rand Paul, even though I disagree with him on alot of his foreign policy ideas. 

At first I questioned Trumps motives, was he a Democrat plant?  With all the support CNN was giving him I thought this was not good for the GOP.  It took some time for him to grow on me and I had to read between his controversial and strong comments to see, "this guy is being attacked by everyone, why is that?".  Clearly he was onto something, he had his finger on the pulse. 

There was a guy on another Conservative forum who bravely told us all to watch out as Trump would win.  Some mocked him, again I listened and tried to understand what this guy was seeing, he said the country is pissed, from PC culture to job losses and Illegal immigration and only Trump had the courage to take it on.  He was like that one pollster who predicted that Trump would win and everyone laughed at him, now he looks like a genius.  I made sure to give that brave man maximum credit.  He was right early on.  One hell of a call (if only I had listened to him, early on, some online betting sites were offering 100-1 for Trump to win the election!).

Anyways, RINOs have a massive uphill climb, on both sides of the aisle.  Due to this, the ability for the Democrats to win is very low, they simply love their groupthink and refuse to embrace new ideas and anything that minimized government and expands individual liberty.  You would think they would have learned after one massive upset loss and after seeing Trump mop the floor with 16 GOP candidates...


----------



## protectionist (Oct 25, 2017)

Xelor said:


> Well, as usual, calling someone a RINO is little but self-absolution for one's own debased character and integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was the epitome of disgrace and stupidity.  He brought the animosity to him upon himself, by attaching himself to Obama/Hillary policies.  Does anyone think his pious rant about Trump has a grain of credibility ?   He can get a job bagging groceries (as long as he keeps his mouth shut).

As for the millions who voted for Trump, yes, their anti-immigration and anti-globalist sentiments should be given credence (even by those who own stock in outsourcing companies, and domestic outsourcing ones that hire illegal aliens)  They my not like Trump's nationalism, but they know he's doing the proper thing for the American people.

And those who do own stock in intl or domestic outsourcing, should com clean and admit their bias.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 25, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> Truth be told though, how many of us had this opinion before the election?  I was a neophyte to politics, especially U.S politics and i never knew the terms Establishment, RINO etc.  So, I actually preferred Rand Paul or Rubio in the primaries and I didn't think Jeb was a bad choice.  I still am a big supporter of Rand Paul, even though I disagree with him on alot of his foreign policy ideas.
> 
> At first I questioned Trumps motives, was he a Democrat plant?  With all the support CNN was giving him I thought this was not good for the GOP.  It took some time for him to grow on me and I had to read between his controversial and strong comments to see, "this guy is being attacked by everyone, why is that?".  Clearly he was onto something, he had his finger on the pulse.
> 
> ...


Democrats and RINOs - a common thread >  LOST CAUSE.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 25, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> Truth be told though, how many of us had this opinion before the election?  I was a neophyte to politics, especially U.S politics and i never knew the terms Establishment, RINO etc.  So, I actually preferred Rand Paul or Rubio in the primaries and I didn't think Jeb was a bad choice.  I still am a big supporter of Rand Paul, even though I disagree with him on alot of his foreign policy ideas.
> 
> At first I questioned Trumps motives, was he a Democrat plant?  With all the support CNN was giving him I thought this was not good for the GOP.  It took some time for him to grow on me and I had to read between his controversial and strong comments to see, "this guy is being attacked by everyone, why is that?".  Clearly he was onto something, he had his finger on the pulse.
> 
> ...


Not many of us, foreigners, knew much about Trump.  But we knew enough about Soros (in fact due to Soros and his Globalist buddies my country of Ukraine is now ruled by their Nazi puppets and is in deep trouble). When I watched how all Soros Media and his American puppets (both Dems and RINOs) were standing all together against Trump, I though: that man may help the whole world suffering from Soros&Co.

We have a saying: the enemy of your enemy is your friend. And all our enemies have been doing their best fighting against Trump.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 26, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Comedy in the US Senate. Two of President Trump's fiercest critics, Jeff Flake (AZ) and Bob Corker (TN),have been saying they've had it with Pesident Trump. They loudly condemn his immigration policy (of enforcing the law), and relentlessly lambast his personality (New York brash-direct-honesty). They say they can't work with the president, and are laughably using that as a red-herring "reason" for their retirement.
> 
> Trump repsonded to these Senators by saying the real reason they're quitting, is because they have no chance for re-election. It's a no-brainer. These 2 clowns have approval rating %s in the teens. Rather than be fired by the voters in their states, these RINOs (who support Obama/Hillary policies of illegal immigration and globalism), are quitting.
> 
> ...



That was a good piece of bad fiction. There was no evidence that Corker was in any trouble.

There is no such thing as globalism. It is a invention if far right looney tunes who want to scare people. Free trade is good for America. Mark Levin went over it on his show earlier this week. In nearly every state, a significant portion of a state's GDP comes from trade. Flake is also more in tune with voters than you are on immigration. The last Fox poll showed that 80% of voters support DACA and a path to citizenship for illegals. This shows 

Trump got elected because he was not Clinton. Your nationalism is a metaphor for hate. The same type of hate that Hitler used in his rise to power. In Hitler's case it was Jews. In this case it is anyone other than white males. Their policies have not been rejected by Democrats and independents. If Republicans think they can win by appealing to 30% of voters then you are in for a big shock.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 26, 2017)

EnterSandman said:


> View attachment 156532



You are aware of the fact that Trump has ties to George Soros as well. That is okay with you because Trump is your guy. If anyone is a sock puppet, it is Trump supporters. Trump can do the same thing as Obama but Obama is wrong and Trump gets a pass. You are a typical cultist.


----------



## FJO (Oct 26, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > When I saw the name of the thread I thought it was about McCain. Too bad it wasn't..
> ...



McConnell should be removed from being the Majority leader.

As with Obama, his ambition is to make Trump a one term president.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 26, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> Truth be told though, how many of us had this opinion before the election?  I was a neophyte to politics, especially U.S politics and i never knew the terms Establishment, RINO etc.  So, I actually preferred Rand Paul or Rubio in the primaries and I didn't think Jeb was a bad choice.  I still am a big supporter of Rand Paul, even though I disagree with him on alot of his foreign policy ideas.
> 
> At first I questioned Trumps motives, was he a Democrat plant?  With all the support CNN was giving him I thought this was not good for the GOP.  It took some time for him to grow on me and I had to read between his controversial and strong comments to see, "this guy is being attacked by everyone, why is that?".  Clearly he was onto something, he had his finger on the pulse.
> 
> ...



Trump showed he is the ultimate con man. The fact is that the economy is changing. Carrier is the textbook case. They agreed to keep some of their operations in the US however those jobs are now going due to automation. A majority believe in a pathway to citizenship. We now see the Republicans establishing a PC culture of their own. Trump has no courage. He takes advantage of situations and uses it for his benefit.

The fact is that Democrats could do well. They are recruiting atypical House candidates such as veterans and prosecutors. In the Arizona Senate race, they have a middle of the road Democrat. Trump does not believe in individual liberty. He has never used the word freedom.

Trump did not mop the floor with 16 Republican candidates. He won largely because he had the largest portion of a split electorate. Also early voting helped Trump. Before early voting, voters would cast their vote for the remaining candidates if their favored candidate dropped out. However with early voting, those votes became wasted votes. In SC, Trump won with 32% of the vote. That is hardly overwhelming.


----------



## jillian (Oct 26, 2017)

FJO said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



he should... because he's a major fail in governing the country. but he certainly shouldn't be replaced with a trumpian imbecile


----------



## alang1216 (Oct 26, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Comedy in the US Senate. Two of President Trump's fiercest critics, Jeff Flake (AZ) and Bob Corker (TN),have been saying they've had it with Pesident Trump. They loudly condemn his immigration policy (of enforcing the law), and relentlessly lambast his personality (New York brash-direct-honesty). They say they can't work with the president, and are laughably using that as a red-herring "reason" for their retirement.
> 
> Trump repsonded to these Senators by saying the real reason they're quitting, is because they have no chance for re-election. It's a no-brainer. These 2 clowns have approval rating %s in the teens. Rather than be fired by the voters in their states, these RINOs (who support Obama/Hillary policies of illegal immigration and globalism), are quitting.
> 
> ...


All these 'RINO's were chosen in their GOP primaries, they didn't sneak into office when no one was looking.  Flake's lifetime ACU rating is 93.07 while Corkers was 80.28 (Bernie's was 6.96).  These guys were hardly liberal Dems but the GOP continues to eat its' own.  Last man standing please turn off the lights.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 26, 2017)

jillian said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Comedy in the US Senate. Two of President Trump's fiercest critics, Jeff Flake (AZ) and Bob Corker (TN),have been saying they've had it with Pesident Trump. They loudly condemn his immigration policy (of enforcing the law), and relentlessly lambast his personality (New York brash-direct-honesty). They say they can't work with the president, and are laughably using that as a red-herring "reason" for their retirement.
> ...





 Shilllian, the commie and alleged barrister is trying to tell people what defines conservatism and how anyone that isn't just right of Mao-Tse- Tung is a white supremacist! We all know why Shillian is for open borders because it gives her more options for non-discriminating bed partners whose tastes are not that lofty....plus she has the whole "I'm a barrister and I can keep ICE at bay with legal maneuvering" working for her.

My question to Shillian is what about those that are not so "hard up" and don't need an underclass of willing "bunk mates" that feel like they have to mount an ugly skank like yourself lest they be deported and lose your support? Have you ever thought about that, Shillian??? You are one of the most disgusting commie shills on this board and you absolutely SUCK at debating or discussing issues. You must be a real "wiz-kid" in front of the black-robed administrators parading around as "judges" during closing arguments. The only way I see you ever winning a case is by blowing just enough jurors to cause a mis-trial.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 26, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> All these 'RINO's were chosen in their GOP primaries, they didn't sneak into office when no one was looking.  Flake's lifetime ACU rating is 93.07 while Corkers was 80.28 (Bernie's was 6.96).  These guys were hardly liberal Dems but the GOP continues to eat its' own.  Last man standing please turn off the lights.


"Lifetime" ratings don't matter much when your CURRENT approval rating is 18%

And yes they ARE liberal Dems (RINOs)- supporting illegal immigration and globalism.  Fit right in with Hillary & Obama.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 27, 2017)

protectionist said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > All these 'RINO's were chosen in their GOP primaries, they didn't sneak into office when no one was looking.  Flake's lifetime ACU rating is 93.07 while Corkers was 80.28 (Bernie's was 6.96).  These guys were hardly liberal Dems but the GOP continues to eat its' own.  Last man standing please turn off the lights.
> ...



They are not liberal Democrats. Name 1 thing they have voted on that Trump did not support. They are conservative however they are not afraid to hold Trump accountable for his actions. That is why they are hated. You are never allowed to question the leader. 

A majority of voters support DACA and giving illegals a path to citizenship. Globalism is a fairy tale made up by lunatics like you. It is a excuse for hating people who don't look like you.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 27, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> That was a good piece of bad fiction. There was no evidence that Corker was in any trouble.
> 
> There is no such thing as globalism. It is a invention if far right looney tunes who want to scare people. Free trade is good for America. Mark Levin went over it on his show earlier this week. In nearly every state, a significant portion of a state's GDP comes from trade. Flake is also more in tune with voters than you are on immigration. The last Fox poll showed that 80% of voters support DACA and a path to citizenship for illegals. This shows
> 
> Trump got elected because he was not Clinton. Your nationalism is a metaphor for hate. The same type of hate that Hitler used in his rise to power. In Hitler's case it was Jews. In this case it is anyone other than white males. Their policies have not been rejected by Democrats and independents. If Republicans think they can win by appealing to 30% of voters then you are in for a big shock.



No evidence other than his 34% approval rate (18% for Flake)

Globalism is essentially the opposite of nationalism.  It supports unrestricted immigration, open borders, multiculturalism, and in particular free trade, allowing US businesses to go anywhere and do anything they want.  This is extremely harmful to America in a number of ways.  It eliminates jobs for Americans (unless they want to move to a foreign country) 
It deprives American businesses of sales$$$, by taking jobs away from American workers.
The immigration part (domestic outsourcing) does exactly the same, by not only taking jobs away from Americans, but also with foreign workers inside the US sending huge amounts of US dollars out of the country ($133 Billion/year in 2015; 24.3 Billion to Mexico alone-the Vikings would be envious)

These remittances$$ are 21st century imperialism, with the predator countries (Mexico, China, India > top 3) pillaging the prey country (USA top remittance loser in the world) by way of remittances + the anchor baby racket and false documentation, with a misinterpretation of the 14th amendment.

Remittance Flows Worldwide in 2015

Mark Levin is a confirmed globalist (as is Glenn Beck et al imposter "conservatives")  these phony "conservatives" sure aren't interested in conserving American jobs, or the American businesses that depend on them for sales$$.  what they are interested in might be revealed by taking a look at their stock portfolios, with a keen eye for outsourcing companies (international or domestic)

No surprise about the race/hate card being waved here. LOL.  Liberals just can't surpress it.  Too bad o them that America has shoved it down their throats in the 2016 election.  As for_ "shock", _it's already occurred in the election last November, and it's all yours, and the rest of looney, leftist America.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 27, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> They are not liberal Democrats. Name 1 thing they have voted on that Trump did not support. They are conservative however they are not afraid to hold Trump accountable for his actions. That is why they are hated. You are never allowed to question the leader.
> 
> A majority of voters support DACA and giving illegals a path to citizenship. Globalism is a fairy tale made up by lunatics like you. It is a excuse for hating people who don't look like you.


Oh gosh, what a tough challenge.  lol  How about Flake's membership in the Gang of 8, calling for amnesty for illegal aliens ?

Gang of Eight (immigration) - Wikipedia

Here's a guy who recently said _"conservatism is pro-immigration"_   Sure is living up to his name, isn't he ?

The pro-immigration, pro-business, pro-DACA “nation of immigrants” polls dominate the media coverage of the immigration debate.  For example, an NBC poll described the 800,000 illegal aliens in DACA as_ “children”_ — even though their average age is roughly 28. Some are as old as 70.

A Politico poll described the DACA illegals as sympathetic and admirable “dreamers.” Neither poll provided readers with any numbers about wages, population numbers or unemployment, nor did they remind respondents that the illegals were getting work permits to compete for jobs against Americans.

The NBC poll of 10,129 adults was conducted August 24 to August 29. It achieved 64 percent support for DACA when it asked >> _“Do you support or oppose the DACA (Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals) policy, which protects those who were brought in the United States as undocumented children from being deported?”_  Only 30 percent said they oppose the DACA policy.

The public gives very different answers when they are invited to set priorities, however.

For example, immigration reform group  NumbersUSA recently conducted ten state polls about immigration policy. In Michigan, the group’s poll showed that 61 percent of people “strongly” support “setting up rules to ensure that businesses give first preference for jobs to American workers and legal immigrants already in this country, before businesses can ask for new immigrant workers. Only 10 percent of respondents “somewhat” or “strongly” opposed that proposed rule.

As for Trump's' actions, he talks like a regular guy.  Like one of us.  The new definition of  "presidential"  FINALLY!


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 27, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> EnterSandman said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 156532
> ...


Proof?


----------



## alang1216 (Oct 27, 2017)

protectionist said:


> "Lifetime" ratings don't matter much when your CURRENT approval rating is 18%
> 
> And yes they ARE liberal Dems (RINOs)- supporting illegal immigration and globalism.  Fit right in with Hillary & Obama.


When I was young we had politicians considered moderate.  I never hear that term any more and I think that is a real problem.  There is no compromise possible with the 'enemy' so don't even try (e.g., Obamacare repeal and tax cuts).  Can anyone even define what a moderate is?


----------



## alang1216 (Oct 27, 2017)

protectionist said:


> "Lifetime" ratings don't matter much when your CURRENT approval rating is 18%


American Conservative Union gives Corker a 79 for 2016 and Flake an 81 for 2016.  They are both solidly conservative but I guess that doesn't matter to voters.  They prefer to be told what to do by Trump, Bannon, and the RW talk radio folk.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 27, 2017)

protectionist said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > That was a good piece of bad fiction. There was no evidence that Corker was in any trouble.
> ...



You have no idea what globalism is. It is about the free flow of capital worldwide. That is all it supports. The fact is that there is nothing wrong with multi-culturalism. This country was founded on the idea of freedom. Free trade is not harmful to Americans. It is beneficial to America. TPP had some jurisdictional issues but it would have reduced or eliminated thousands of tariffs on American goods. The jobs you are talking about are low skill jobs. These jobs are not coming back. Carrier is a textbook case. Carrier kept some of the jobs in the US however they are being eliminated due to automation. You suffer from the same delusions that $15.00 minimum wage supporters do. You cannot force wages up artificially. If these jobs were to return to the US, they would be largely automated. 

The fact is that there is nothing wrong with US dollars going overseas. That is inevitable as the dollar is the world's currency. There is nothing predatory about it you loon.  The 14th Amendment has not been mis-interpreted.  

The hate card fits here. You are spouting a bunch of nonsense. Globalists are the far-right's bogeyman used to scapegoat others just as Hitler did. Jews were responsible for Germany's problems. To you it is anyone who is not white. You sound more like the liberal. You constantly lie. The fact is that Trump was less hated than Clinton. 25% of Trump's support came from voters who voted against Clinton not for Trump. Those of us who conservatives who hold Trump accountable and refuse to compromise our principles.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 27, 2017)

protectionist said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > They are not liberal Democrats. Name 1 thing they have voted on that Trump did not support. They are conservative however they are not afraid to hold Trump accountable for his actions. That is why they are hated. You are never allowed to question the leader.
> ...



I am also pro-immigration. The country supports legal immigration. The last Fox poll shows that 80% support DACA and a path to legalization for illegals. NumbersUSA is a anti-immigrant group so naturally they fudge the question to get the result they want. You buy that garbage. 

Trump does not talk like any regular guy I know. People I know are not foul mouthed. They do not personally insult people. If that is your new definition of residential" you are a thug.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 28, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> You have no idea what globalism is. It is about the free flow of capital worldwide. That is all it supports. The fact is that there is nothing wrong with multi-culturalism. This country was founded on the idea of freedom. Free trade is not harmful to Americans. It is beneficial to America. TPP had some jurisdictional issues but it would have reduced or eliminated thousands of tariffs on American goods. The jobs you are talking about are low skill jobs. These jobs are not coming back. Carrier is a textbook case. Carrier kept some of the jobs in the US however they are being eliminated due to automation. You suffer from the same delusions that $15.00 minimum wage supporters do. You cannot force wages up artificially. If these jobs were to return to the US, they would be largely automated.
> 
> The fact is that there is nothing wrong with US dollars going overseas. That is inevitable as the dollar is the world's currency. There is nothing predatory about it you loon.  The 14th Amendment has not been mis-interpreted.
> 
> The hate card fits here. You are spouting a bunch of nonsense. Globalists are the far-right's bogeyman used to scapegoat others just as Hitler did. Jews were responsible for Germany's problems. To you it is anyone who is not white. You sound more like the liberal. You constantly lie. The fact is that Trump was less hated than Clinton. 25% of Trump's support came from voters who voted against Clinton not for Trump. Those of us who conservatives who hold Trump accountable and refuse to compromise our principles.


You're not a conservative.  You're an ultra-liberal supporter of Obama/Hillary policies of traitorous globalism, harmful immigration, massive loss of US $$$ to remittance imperialism + welfare to foreigners, multicultural madness (you don't even know what a NATION is), birthright citizenship, and then you try to use to race card to protect yourself from criticism of all these extremely harmful things,

You are a madman.  You are dangerous.  Your idea are as harmful to the American people as anything I've ever heard in this forum.  You ought to be in  mental institution.   I'm less worried about nutjobs like you now though, since  the American people have tossed the globalists out, Trump has taken over , and the globalist immigrationists (ex. Flake, Corker, Jeb Bush, etc) are dropping like flies.  I know the country is now finally on the right track, after 24 years of derailment. Lots of repair work to do, with the loons having been in power for so long.

I suspect, like various other globalist goons, you are attached to globalism and immigration with stock ownership in outsourcing (intl and/or domestic) companies, and are worried about your stock income.  I hope you lose every penny, you filthy traitor.  There was a time when creeps like you would have been tarred and feathered.

Our ancestors provided us with immigration law to protect us from foreigners swamping us with their numbers, and creating a list of harms to the American people.

Harms of Immigration

1. Americans lose jobs.

2. Wage reduction.

3. Tax $ lost (due to off books work + lower wages paid).

4. Remittance $$$ lost. ($133 Billion year).>> Economy loss.

5. Tax $$ lost to immigrants on welfare.

6. Increased crime.

7. Increased traffic congestion.

8. Increased pollution.

9. Overcrowding in hospital ERs.

10. Overcrowding in recreational facilities.

11. Overcrowding in government offices.

12. Overcrowding in schools.

13. Decrease in funds available for entitlements.

14. Cultural erosion.

15. Overuse of scarce resources (oil, gasoline, fresh water, jobs, electricity, food, etc)

16. Introduction of foreign diseases.

17. Influx of terrorists.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 28, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> I am also pro-immigration. The country supports legal immigration. The last Fox poll shows that 80% support DACA and a path to legalization for illegals. NumbersUSA is a anti-immigrant group so naturally they fudge the question to get the result they want. You buy that garbage.
> 
> Trump does not talk like any regular guy I know. People I know are not foul mouthed. They do not personally insult people. If that is your new definition of residential" you are a thug.


You buy the traitorous, pro-immigration garbage that the MSM spews out.  NO, the country does NOT support ANY immigration, including the horrendous legal immigration of H1B visas for STEM jobs and long-time American employees being fired to make room for low wage foreigners (most from India), and even being forced to train the job stealers, under the threat of losing their severance packages.

As NumbersUSA says, when the polls are formatted with questions that reflect these realities, American overwhelmingly oppose immigration (ALL of it)   And a _"thug"_ is someone who supports wrecking America with globalism, moving companies overseas, open borders, sanctuary cities, amnesty for illegal aliens, and whatever soulless vermin support to enrich themselves.  Especially the ones who throw out loyal, 20 year, American employees to boost their profits with cheap foreign labor.  May they rot in hell.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 28, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > "Lifetime" ratings don't matter much when your CURRENT approval rating is 18%
> ...


Their approval ratings are 34% and 18%.  They hung themselves by supporting immigration (domestic outsourcing) and international outsourcing. Exactly what Trump got elected by opposing.   Good riddance to those traitors.


----------



## August West (Oct 28, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Rino = sane
> 
> What you support is nazism and repression of millions of people.


A RINO is a Republican that doesn`t enjoy gun violence and isn`t a klan supporter.


----------



## alang1216 (Oct 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Their approval ratings are 34% and 18%.  They hung themselves by supporting immigration (domestic outsourcing) and international outsourcing. Exactly what Trump got elected by opposing.   Good riddance to those traitors.


Those are traditional GOP goals that have been upended by Trump and Bannon.  Maybe it is you and they who are the RINOs?


----------



## protectionist (Oct 28, 2017)

August West said:


> A RINO is a Republican that doesn`t enjoy gun violence and isn`t a klan supporter.


This is an example of liberal lunacy.

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## protectionist (Oct 28, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> Those are traditional GOP goals that have been upended by Trump and Bannon.  Maybe it is you and they who are the RINOs?


Nonsense!  In 1954, then Republican Eisenhower enacted Operation Wetback.  The mass deportation of millions of Mexican illegal aliens.  I was in the 4th grade just starting to study current events in school.  I did a report on OW.  Republicans all over the country hailed it as a major achievement, and praised IKE highly.  It was one of his main campaign talking points when he ran for re-election in 1956 (and won by a landslide).

Eisenhower's INS agents (= to ICE now) went house to house in southwestern states hunting down illegal aliens, arresting them and deporting them quickly.  They were sent back to Mexico by plane, train, and ships.  Ships took aliens to the south of Mexico (Vera Cruz) and when Mexican officials refused to port them, Eisenhower ordered them to be dumped in the shallow water.  Women & children got to shore in small boats.  Men were dumped in the water, and they waded their way in.

Mexican politicians furiously condemned the operation.  Eisenhower paid no attention to them at all, and Republicans cheered wildly.  Since then, for most of my life I was a liberal (until 2009), and stopping illegal immigration and affirmative action were the 2 issues I agreed with conservatives on.

Today's RINOs are more defined by their acceptance of illegal immigration (and legal) and globalism, than anything else. >> both pure, fundamental policies of Barrack Obama, Hillary Clinton, and Democrats in general.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > You have no idea what globalism is. It is about the free flow of capital worldwide. That is all it supports. The fact is that there is nothing wrong with multi-culturalism. This country was founded on the idea of freedom. Free trade is not harmful to Americans. It is beneficial to America. TPP had some jurisdictional issues but it would have reduced or eliminated thousands of tariffs on American goods. The jobs you are talking about are low skill jobs. These jobs are not coming back. Carrier is a textbook case. Carrier kept some of the jobs in the US however they are being eliminated due to automation. You suffer from the same delusions that $15.00 minimum wage supporters do. You cannot force wages up artificially. If these jobs were to return to the US, they would be largely automated.
> ...



I am a conservative and you are not. Ronald Reagan supported free trade because he saw what protectionism did with the Great Depression. Sure I showed my support for Clinton by voting independent. The free flow of capital is not traitorous. Immigration is not harmful as we are all immigrants. The country is better because of immigration. You have no clue what a nation is. I interpret the Constitution the way I see it not the way you want it to read. You are the one who is harmful to this nation. Your white supremacist views are rejected by this country.

You can do nothing but call people names. The fact is that general election voters are not going to rubber stamp right wing extremists. Flake's seat will go to a Democrat and Corker's seat could go to a former Democrat centrist Governor.

More jobs have been lost to automation than outsourcing. That is what has happened to Carrier workers. Maybe you want to outlaw technology. Ultimately consumers decide and I am content to let them decide. You don't have a clue about what I do and you threaten violence.

By they way, they aren't the cause of dandruff?


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > I am also pro-immigration. The country supports legal immigration. The last Fox poll shows that 80% support DACA and a path to legalization for illegals. NumbersUSA is a anti-immigrant group so naturally they fudge the question to get the result they want. You buy that garbage.
> ...



You are aware of the fact that Trump uses H1B visas tor his resorts. People who disagree with you are not traitorous. They support a path to citizenship for illegals. That has nothing to do with what you are complaining about. The laws should be followed and it should be applied evenly. Are Trump's resorts under investigation as well?

NumbersUSA shows that you can manipulate the numbers by manipulating the question. You can put in things that are not true to get the reaction you want.


----------



## alang1216 (Oct 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Those are traditional GOP goals that have been upended by Trump and Bannon.  Maybe it is you and they who are the RINOs?
> ...


You appear to have selective memory loss.  I seem to recall that notorious Ronald RINO Reagan taking a different approach:

The *Immigration Reform and Control Act* (*IRCA*), Pub.L. 99–603, 100 Stat. 3445, enacted November 6, 1986, also known as the *Simpson–Mazzoli Act*, signed into law by Ronald Reagan on November 6, 1986, is an Act of Congress which reformed United States immigration law. The Act[1]

legalized certain seasonal agricultural illegal immigrants, and;
legalized select illegal immigrants in the United States before January 1, 1982
You may also have forgotten that Bush’s action in 1990 was designed to ease family disruptions caused by the landmark 1986 Immigration Reform and Control Act, which allowed nearly 3 million illegal immigrants to gain legal permanent residency.

Under typical immigrant patterns, families do not all arrive together. Thus some family members qualified for residence but others still faced deportation. President Ronald Reagan at first eased the rules for minor children, and then Bush in early 1990 extended it to cover children and spouses, including authorization to work. However, the new rule did not make them legal residents, and they were required to renew their ”voluntary departure” status annually; they also had no legal basis to return to the United States if they left the country.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 28, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...


FALSE!  I AM A CONSERVATIVE.  And YOU are the farthest thing from it. You're an ultra-liberal supporter of Hillary's Globalism (supports *NAFTA, WTO, TPP*, and is a member of the *Trilateral Commission* and the* Council on Foreign Relations*, both arch outsourcing globalist organizations.  Obama deep into globalism too, of which immigration is part of it.  Immigration is domestic outsourcing, as I already said.

No, you don't get to redefine conservatism, and call yourself that, especially when you're in perfect tune with Obama, Hillary, Flake, and other globalist enemies of the American worker, American business owner, and the American people.

As for what a NATION is, you are obviously the one who has no clue.  You can look up 5 years of my posts in this forum and you will find the definition of NATION posted many times.  I have a bachelors degree in Geography, and I taught and Economics in college for a few years. One does not need to be a college teacher however, to know the definition of a NATION.  Just a glance in th dictionary will do.  For your edification >>

NATION -  a stable, *historically developed* community of people with a territory, economic life, and a *distinctive language and culture in common*.
(Webster's New World College Dictionary, 4th edition)

You talk like a nut case, saying I threaten violence.  Yeah ?  Where was that, Mr Fabrication ?  As for automation, it's a constant ongoing thing, that has been around for hundreds of years (like horses replaced by cars).  Ho hum.  Has little to do with globalism, immigration and other things that ultra-liberals like Obama, Hillary, and you support.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 28, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> You are aware of the fact that Trump uses H1B visas tor his resorts. People who disagree with you are not traitorous. They support a path to citizenship for illegals. That has nothing to do with what you are complaining about. The laws should be followed and it should be applied evenly. Are Trump's resorts under investigation as well?
> 
> NumbersUSA shows that you can manipulate the numbers by manipulating the question. You can put in things that are not true to get the reaction you want.


HA HA. You really thought you had something there, didn't you ? Sure I'm _"aware of the fact that Trump uses H1B visas tor his resorts"  _I'm not only aware of it, I posted about it more than a year ago_.  _Now here's what YOU seem to NOT be aware of >>

Trump is absolutely right. I live in Florida. I've been here 28 years. Florida has a seasonal employment situation. The state is inundated with northerners and Canadians who live in Florida just during the winter months, and not many Americans want to work just for 6 months, if that long. Many apply out of desperation, but never follow through. This is common all over the state in winter.

You also have a lot of people who apply to Trump's Mar-a-Lago resort, et al, who aren't qualified, have no experience or training and/or have criminal records (which is why they're unemployed to begin with). The foreign workers come from a group of trade school graduates, and hve clean records.

Finding clean record, qualified workers, who want just temporary work for a few months in Florida during the winter, is not a simple task.  But this isn't the scenario for most of the employers who hire with H1B visas.  Microsoft et al in the high tech industry especially, hire to boost their profits, from the low wages foreign workers are wiling to accept.  Then the traitors force the longtime, loyal American workers to train the foreign replacements.  This is treason, unequivocally.

And yes, indeed, NumbersUSA shows that you can manipulate the numbers by manipulating the question.  And it is the liberal media that is exactly who is doing that, as NumbersUSA has shown.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 28, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> You appear to have selective memory loss.  I seem to recall that notorious Ronald RINO Reagan taking a different approach:
> 
> The *Immigration Reform and Control Act* (*IRCA*), Pub.L. 99–603, 100 Stat. 3445, enacted November 6, 1986, also known as the *Simpson–Mazzoli Act*, signed into law by Ronald Reagan on November 6, 1986, is an Act of Congress which reformed United States immigration law. The Act[1]
> 
> ...


  No memory loss at all. I remember well.
Thanks for posting almost the identical post that I posted here in USMB about 5 years ago. You have a point you're trying to make ?  If so, fill us in.


----------



## alang1216 (Oct 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > You appear to have selective memory loss.  I seem to recall that notorious Ronald RINO Reagan taking a different approach:
> ...


I don't really care if the GOP tears itself apart or gets captured by extremists but it is a symptom of the divisiveness of our politics today.  Nothing gets done in a democracy without compromise and that has become a dirty word in the GOP.  If the GOP can't compromise with its various factions then it will never be able to compromise with the Dems.  Ideological purity will be the end of the republic.


----------



## alang1216 (Oct 28, 2017)

protectionist said:


> No memory loss at all. I remember well.
> Thanks for posting almost the identical post that I posted here in USMB about 5 years ago.


You might want that memory checked after all since you've only been a USMB member for 4 years.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 28, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> Ideological purity will be the end of the republic.


I gave up trying to get this message across, right now it is the gop that must resist going down this road, but this path is well traveled by the PC crowd on the left and the tea party is going down it now.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 28, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> I don't really care if the GOP tears itself apart or gets captured by extremists but it is a symptom of the divisiveness of our politics today.  Nothing gets done in a democracy without compromise and that has become a dirty word in the GOP.  If the GOP can't compromise with its various factions then it will never be able to compromise with the Dems.  Ideological purity will be the end of the republic.


If the Dems weren't so anti-America globalist, they could be compromised with.  Problem with them is, they take jobs to serve constituents in states of the USA, and then proceed to serve the world.  Obama said it himself with his infamous_ "I am a citizen of the world" _quote.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 28, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> You might want that memory checked after all since you've only been a USMB member for 4 years.


Actually I've been a member for 7 years, but quit and came back, started anew.  Doesn't really matter.


----------



## alang1216 (Oct 29, 2017)

protectionist said:


> If the Dems weren't so anti-America globalist, they could be compromised with.  Problem with them is, they take jobs to serve constituents in states of the USA, and then proceed to serve the world.  Obama said it himself with his infamous_ "I am a citizen of the world" _quote.


Ironically the GOP has traditionally been the free-trade party, not the Dems.  The GOP flip was due to Trump's America first message.

One month before Donald Trump launched his campaign for the presidency, Pew Research asked Republican voters whether free-trade agreements had been a good or bad thing for the United States. Fifty-one percent said that such deals had been good for America, while 39 percent said the opposite. Now, 14 months into the GOP nominee’s quest to make America great again, those numbers have flipped.

According to a Pew Research survey released Thursday, 61 percent of Republicans think free-trade agreements have hurt their country, while just 32 percent think they’ve helped. GOP voters have never viewed “free trade” this negatively since Pew first began soliciting their views on the subject in 2009.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 29, 2017)

So two thoroughly mainstream Republicans (now known as RINOs) can't take it and leave.

Trumpsters rejoice and cheer their departure.

How is the GOP a big tent, again?
.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 29, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Comedy in the US Senate. Two of President Trump's fiercest critics, Jeff Flake (AZ) and Bob Corker (TN),have been saying they've had it with Pesident Trump. They loudly condemn his immigration policy (of enforcing the law), and relentlessly lambast his personality (New York brash-direct-honesty). They say they can't work with the president, and are laughably using that as a red-herring "reason" for their retirement.
> 
> Trump repsonded to these Senators by saying the real reason they're quitting, is because they have no chance for re-election. It's a no-brainer. These 2 clowns have approval rating %s in the teens. Rather than be fired by the voters in their states, these RINOs (who support Obama/Hillary policies of illegal immigration and globalism), are quitting.
> 
> ...



Both will be in office for the next 15 months.  

Both spoke the truth about Captain Bone Spur.  

Only fucking dumbasses think protectionism will work.   Only fuckling idiots think that it makes sense to alienate  billions of customers to try to get 320 million.

The fact remains that Trump is a liar.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 29, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> Ironically the GOP has traditionally been the free-trade party, not the Dems.  The GOP flip was due to Trump's America first message.
> 
> One month before Donald Trump launched his campaign for the presidency, Pew Research asked Republican voters whether free-trade agreements had been a good or bad thing for the United States. Fifty-one percent said that such deals had been good for America, while 39 percent said the opposite. Now, 14 months into the GOP nominee’s quest to make America great again, those numbers have flipped.
> 
> According to a Pew Research survey released Thursday, 61 percent of Republicans think free-trade agreements have hurt their country, while just 32 percent think they’ve helped. GOP voters have never viewed “free trade” this negatively since Pew first began soliciting their views on the subject in 2009.



No great revelation here.  US presidents (GOP) traditionally have favored free trade.  So why then has the political climate on free trade flip-flopped ?  Easy question.  Because the economic SITUATION has changed dramatically over the past 25 years.
Countries like Mexico, China, India, and the Phillipines  have taken advantage of free trade agreements (NAFTA, CAFTA, TPP, etc), and American politicians enrolled in free trade orgs like Trialteral Commission and Council on Foreign Relations (notably Hillary Clinton), to rip the US to shreds economically.  They have taken our manufacturing companies, our jobs, our disposable income (and sales$$ resulting from), etc.

So with regard to the word "traditionally., therin lies the problem with the Democrats and RINOs.  We need to enact policies that address our CURRENT conditions, not those the past.

This has only come about over the past 2 decades under the free trade presidents Clinton, Bush, Obama.  Before that, this massive unbalance just wasn't the case  In politics (and economics) like anything else, form follows function.  In the 1993-2017 era, free trade, including domestic outsourcing (immigration/visas) is one of America's worst enemies, tripping us of our manufacturing and economic power.

Trump, the savvy economic/business professional that he is, has noted this, as have ordinary, average intelligence Americans, while dummy politicians (Romney, Hllary, Obama, etc) are still stuck in the past, and espousing policies that fit the 1980s and earlier.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 29, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Both will be in office for the next 15 months.
> 
> Both spoke the truth about Captain Bone Spur.
> 
> ...


Alienate billions of customers ?  What the hell does that mean ?

You're on record as being glued to the past, while oblivious to the conditions of the present.

Your post might have been cool in 1985.


----------



## alang1216 (Oct 29, 2017)

protectionist said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Ironically the GOP has traditionally been the free-trade party, not the Dems.  The GOP flip was due to Trump's America first message.
> ...


You talk of living in the past but that is just what you want to do.  You think we can go back to a time where we had huge steel mills and millions of blue collar jobs?  That was yesterday my friend.  We can't compete with low-wages in Mexico or the far east unless we are efficient.  Steel is coming back but it is in automated factories with few jobs.  Closing our borders means we won't be able to export from these new facilities.  What we need is free trade *and *protections for our workers.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 29, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> You talk of living in the past but that is just what you want to do.  You think we can go back to a time where we had huge steel mills and millions of blue collar jobs?  That was yesterday my friend.  We can't compete with low-wages in Mexico or the far east unless we are efficient.  Steel is coming back but it is in automated factories with few jobs.  Closing our borders means we won't be able to export from these new facilities.  What we need is free trade *and *protections for our workers.


You are just (needlessly) capitulating to the Mexicos, Chinas, and other economic enemies of the US.  Of course we can go back to being the industrial power we always have been.  There was never any reason why not.

What we're talking about here, is trade war.  Not one that we're starting.  It is one that the other countries have been waging upon us, all along, while we've sat back and allowed it, for no reason whatsoever.

Oh those countries won't take our exports, won't they ?  LOL.. As Pat Buchanan has wisely said,_ "If they want a trade war, bring it on.  We'll eat their lunch. "  _He's right.  No doubt about it.  Reason being we are the largest market in the world.  We have, by far, more money-paying consumers than anybody, anywhere_.  _That's why they need us more than we need them.

Want to verify that ?  Take a stroll through your local WalMart and pick up 100 items, and look to see how many are >> "Made in China"


----------



## alang1216 (Oct 29, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Take a stroll through your local WalMart and pick up 100 items, and look to see how many are >> "Made in China"


True enough but the reason they're Made in China is because they make them cheaper than we do here.  We'd have to pay more for that item if it was made here.  We'd be taxing ourselves to subsidize that US worker and our standard of living would decline.  Some of us still think capitalism is the bringer of wealth and protectionism is the opposite of capitalism.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 29, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> True enough but the reason they're Made in China is because they make them cheaper than we do here.  We'd have to pay more for that item if it was made here.  We'd be taxing ourselves to subsidize that US worker and our standard of living would decline.  Some of us still think capitalism is the bringer of wealth and protectionism is the opposite of capitalism.


*FALSE!*  The firm cannot raise its price above the market price (the current price).. To do so reduces SALES$$ such that profits are reduced.  No can do.  I taught this for years in my Microeconomics class at CCNY.  Now you get the benefit

What do you think the price is ?  Or where it comes from ?  Somebody's lucky number ?

If an item could have a price increase, without reducing sales/income/profit, the item would have ALREADY been priced at that level.   This is the bell-shaped curve of prices vs business income..


----------



## Rustic (Oct 29, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Rino = sane
> 
> What you support is nazism and repression of millions of people.


Na, RINOs = progressives = spineless control freaks


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 29, 2017)

Rustic said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > Rino = sane
> ...


Would you say that, with this attitude, the GOP is a big tent party?

If so, in what way?
.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 29, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Comedy in the US Senate. Two of President Trump's fiercest critics, Jeff Flake (AZ) and Bob Corker (TN),have been saying they've had it with Pesident Trump. They loudly condemn his immigration policy (of enforcing the law), and relentlessly lambast his personality (New York brash-direct-honesty). They say they can't work with the president, and are laughably using that as a red-herring "reason" for their retirement.
> ...


‘’Path to citizenship’’ = amnesty 
The only thing worse than nationalism is globalism.
There would be no trump if there was no obama, people don’t like being forced to eat a shit sandwich


----------



## Rustic (Oct 29, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > ScienceRocks said:
> ...


The GOP is made up of progressive career politicians, who’s only requirement is to be spineless


----------



## Rustic (Oct 29, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> EnterSandman said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 156532
> ...


Says someone who trusts career politicians... lol


----------



## Rustic (Oct 29, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > Truth be told though, how many of us had this opinion before the election?  I was a neophyte to politics, especially U.S politics and i never knew the terms Establishment, RINO etc.  So, I actually preferred Rand Paul or Rubio in the primaries and I didn't think Jeb was a bad choice.  I still am a big supporter of Rand Paul, even though I disagree with him on alot of his foreign policy ideas.
> ...


Fuck a “path to citizenship” illegal is illegal, make the fuckers go to the back of the line and wait 10-12 years to prove themselves as responsible law breakers...


----------



## Rustic (Oct 29, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Comedy in the US Senate. Two of President Trump's fiercest critics, Jeff Flake (AZ) and Bob Corker (TN),have been saying they've had it with Pesident Trump. They loudly condemn his immigration policy (of enforcing the law), and relentlessly lambast his personality (New York brash-direct-honesty). They say they can't work with the president, and are laughably using that as a red-herring "reason" for their retirement.
> ...



Being conservative not a requirement to be part of the GOP, in fact, it is frowned upon. Dumbass


----------



## Rustic (Oct 29, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Reagan and the bush’s were/are progressive career politicians. Nothing conservative about them.
No two ways about it...


----------



## Rustic (Oct 29, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Being conservative has nothing to do with the GOP. 
The GOP needs to die.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 29, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> So two thoroughly mainstream Republicans (now known as RINOs) can't take it and leave.
> 
> Trumpsters rejoice and cheer their departure.
> 
> ...


They are just two progressives that call themselves conservatives, They should be arrested for perjury.
They can’t help being spineless I guess


----------



## protectionist (Oct 29, 2017)

Rustic said:


> The GOP is made up of progressive career politicians, who’s only requirement is to be spineless


They're clearing out the rotten apples now.  Trump's doing that.  2018-2019 GOP will look better.


----------



## alang1216 (Oct 29, 2017)

protectionist said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > True enough but the reason they're Made in China is because they make them cheaper than we do here.  We'd have to pay more for that item if it was made here.  We'd be taxing ourselves to subsidize that US worker and our standard of living would decline.  Some of us still think capitalism is the bringer of wealth and protectionism is the opposite of capitalism.
> ...


If there are tariffs on an import their price will go up.  If your cost of production is higher than the import was you may now be competitive at the new price.  What the consumer sees are higher prices.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 29, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Rino = sane
> 
> What you support is nazism and repression of millions of people.



You pretty much lose all credibility when all you can say is "nazi" and "repression".

Who exactly is he repressing, and how exactly? Give me details, or go eat shit.


----------



## jillian (Oct 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



you trumptards are the RINO's.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 29, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> If there are tariffs on an import their price will go up.  If your cost of production is higher than the import was you may now be competitive at the new price.  What the consumer sees are higher prices.


FALSE!  The post you quoted (# 58)  refuted this before you even posted it.  All you're doing is displaying an ignorance of basic Microeconomics, that thousands of 18 year old college students know, and you don't.

Again, you can't raise prices above the market price, or set it wherever you feel like.  You jut don't know how a firm sets its prices.  You ever hear of the word SALES$$ ?

Maybe you DO think the price comes from your lucky number. Your birthday maybe ?


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 29, 2017)

jillian said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




Seriously, Shillian? Is that the BEST you have got?  I would be curious as to what you believe the "opposition party" actually has stood for since the days of the Bushpuppet. We already know what the fabian socialist leftist party is all about.


----------



## jillian (Oct 29, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



quiet, scum.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 29, 2017)

jillian said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




C'mon, Shilllian, don't hide those debate skills of yours.........let the whole forum see your reply as to what you believe the opposition party really stands for and how those that support Trump are "RINOs".  Step up up to the plate, kiddo.....or STFU.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 29, 2017)

jillian said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Shillian = gutless, knows-nothing coward and leftard shill.


----------



## alang1216 (Oct 30, 2017)

protectionist said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > If there are tariffs on an import their price will go up.  If your cost of production is higher than the import was you may now be competitive at the new price.  What the consumer sees are higher prices.
> ...


Although I've never taken a Microeconomics class nor ever heard of the word SALES$$ I think I do understand the market and my understanding is that when tariffs raise the cost of imports the market price rises.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 30, 2017)

protectionist said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



You are  right wing kook of long standing. I haven't heard of the Trilateral Commission and the CFR in decades. No wonder everyone is liberal to you. You are so far in right field you are in the parking lot. 

I am a conservative and you are a right wing looney tune. Ronald Reagan was a free trader as well because he saw the effects of protectionism. It was something called a depression. You are the enemy of America. You subscribe to jobs that are dying due to automation instead of retraining people for the new jobs. 

The definition of a nation has never applied to the US. The US has always been a melting pot. It has been made up of different cultures blended together. To say a culture should never change is arrogance. 

You were the one who talked about tar and feathering people. That is hardly a hello and how are you doing. Technology is at a level we have never seen. Jobs will be lost but new jobs will be opened up. Workers are ill-prepared for these jobs. We are a nation of immigrants. Someone in your family was a immigrant. Why shouldn't others do what your family did.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 30, 2017)

protectionist said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > You are aware of the fact that Trump uses H1B visas tor his resorts. People who disagree with you are not traitorous. They support a path to citizenship for illegals. That has nothing to do with what you are complaining about. The laws should be followed and it should be applied evenly. Are Trump's resorts under investigation as well?
> ...



You show that you are a Trump partisan. He does the same thing everyone else does and that is okay with you. The fact is that qualified Americans have applied and been turned down. Trump also uses H2B visas for his resort. He has never proven that foreign workers were needed as there is no proof he has even tried to find Americans to fill the jobs. The programs should be reformed however Trump's businesses should be held accountable as well.

The trouble with your assertions on Trump's poll numbers is everybody is showing the same thing. Trump has low poll numbers, DACA is popular and voters support a path to citizenship for illegals. The questions asked in the polls are publicly available. NumbersUSA is using push polling to get the numbers they want.


----------



## RealDave (Oct 30, 2017)

protectionist said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Both will be in office for the next 15 months.
> ...


 Wow, you really aren't too swift.

Trump threatens to impose import duties to protect US manufacturers.

I guess a  Trump asskisser would be too stupid to think other countries would retaliate & imposer import duties on US goods.

The end result, Trump will help the US manufacturers gain the US market at the expense of the export markets.  I'll assume you know the rest of the world has a pile more people than the US.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 30, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Rino = sane
> 
> What you support is nazism and repression of millions of people.



You gonna be out in the streets wearing a dress, and sporting a realistic-looking Airsoft rifle on the 4th?


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 30, 2017)

protectionist said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > True enough but the reason they're Made in China is because they make them cheaper than we do here.  We'd have to pay more for that item if it was made here.  We'd be taxing ourselves to subsidize that US worker and our standard of living would decline.  Some of us still think capitalism is the bringer of wealth and protectionism is the opposite of capitalism.
> ...



You really do not understand economics. If the price of making something is above what they can sell it for then they will not sell it. You cannot sell at a loss and stay in business. You have to take the bell curve and add a break even point. If the position on the bell curve is below that break even point then it will not be made.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 30, 2017)

Rustic said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



If there were no Clinton there would be no Trump. If the nominee had been Biden or even Sanders Trump would have been clobbered. 25% of Trump's support was a vote against Clinton and that is all. The only shit sandwich that is being served is from you.


----------



## alang1216 (Oct 30, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> You really do not understand economics. If the price of making something is above what they can sell it for then they will not sell it. You cannot sell at a loss and stay in business. You have to take the bell curve and add a break even point. If the position on the bell curve is below that break even point then it will not be made.


Maybe in an ideal world this is true, but in the real world products are often sold below cost.  A loss-leader is a product sold at a loss to attract customers.  If you have other products to accessorize the loss-leader it makes sense.  Also you might want to eliminate competition with a goal of then to raise prices once you have a monopoly:

_China’s hold over the international steel market is pretty clear. It produces half the world’s steel and in 2015, finished imports from China to the EU were up 140% on 2013. Imports now account for a quarter of the EU market, and at the same time, prices for a range of major EU product classes have collapsed. 


This trend, replicated to differing degrees worldwide, has led to accusations in the US and elsewhere that China is selling its steel at a loss, or more accurately in this case, keeping costs artificially low so that other producers cannot compete, in a practice widely known as “dumping”._​


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 30, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > You really do not understand economics. If the price of making something is above what they can sell it for then they will not sell it. You cannot sell at a loss and stay in business. You have to take the bell curve and add a break even point. If the position on the bell curve is below that break even point then it will not be made.
> ...



You are largely talking about retailers. Manufacturers cannot do that. We are talking about American manufacturers not foreign. We also protect various producers of goods as well Don't pretend the rest of the world does this and we do not.


----------



## alang1216 (Oct 31, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...


Manufacturers can and do.  Foreign firms dump and use loss-leaders and US firms dump and use loss-leaders.  They just have to see it to be in their long-term interests.  All governments get prodded to protect domestic markets.  It is something that should be temporary but never seems to be.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> Although I've never taken a Microeconomics class nor ever heard of the word SALES$$ I think I do understand the market and my understanding is that when tariffs raise the cost of imports the market price rises.


As I just taught you, tariffs DON"T raise the price of import. Neither does anything else.  Why would you raise a price when that cause you to LOSE money ?  Go back and read my prior posts (10 times if necessary - until it sinks in)


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 1, 2017)

protectionist said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Although I've never taken a Microeconomics class nor ever heard of the word SALES$$ I think I do understand the market and my understanding is that when tariffs raise the cost of imports the market price rises.
> ...


I can find nothing that agrees that tariffs DON"T raise the price of goods.  If you can back up your assertion I'm anxious to see.  Three examples:

A 45 percent tariff on Chinese-made goods could drive up U.S. retail prices on those goods by an average of about 10 percent, Capital Economics has calculated. Consumers would find it hard to escape the price squeeze.

The benefits of tariffs are uneven. Because a tariff is a tax, the government will see increased revenue as imports enter the domestic market. Domestic industries also benefit from a reduction in competition, since import prices are artificially inflated. Unfortunately for consumers - both individual consumers and businesses - higher import prices mean higher prices for goods. If the price of steel is inflated due to tariffs, individual consumers pay more for products using steel, and businesses pay more for steel that they use to make goods. In short, tariffs and trade barriers tend to be pro-producer and anti-consumer.

Let us start right from the beginning: a tariff is a tax levied just on imports. But it will result in consumers paying more...


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> You are  right wing kook of long standing. I haven't heard of the Trilateral Commission and the CFR in decades. No wonder everyone is liberal to you. You are so far in right field you are in the parking lot.
> 
> I am a conservative and you are a right wing looney tune. Ronald Reagan was a free trader as well because he saw the effects of protectionism. It was something called a depression. You are the enemy of America. You subscribe to jobs that are dying due to automation instead of retraining people for the new jobs.
> 
> ...



So now I'm looney tune, huh ?  HA HA HA You really shouldn't shoot your mouth off on what you obviously have no clue. Listen rookie, I've been in this forum for years and have authored hundreds of OPS, thousands of posts, and am well known as one of the most far right posters in the forum, with 4 times as many thanks to my posts as you have.

The difference is (and you can look them up) my thinks come from the conservatives in this forum.  WIth your looney pro-immigration and pro-globalist ideas, I could easily see your thanks coming from all the liberals, who support that garbage.  Did you campaign for Hillary Clinton ? Or Obama before that ?  They both subscribe to you anti-American, leftist trash.  If you weren't so green as grass here, you'd know that next to me, you look like Nancy Pelosi.  YOU are the liberal kook.

Note how you harken back to Ronald Reagan and the 1980s.  As I already taught you, globalism was an accepted thing among conservative THEN, when we didn't have the massive amount of outsourcing that we have now.  But now, with all that American business gone to China, Mexico, etc.  we're in a different economics.

Now, among conservatives, outsourcing is BAD, both the international and the domestic (immigration) versions. That's why Republicans selected Donald Trump out of a field of 16 Republican candidates, and why he beat the globalist/immigrationist Hillary Clinton.  A fourth grader could explain this.

The definition of a NATION applies to ALL nations.  We have a distinct language (American English) and a distinct culture.  When foreigners came here , yes they were a melting pot. That means they blended in to the American culture, rather than retained their previous culture.  They learned English.  Listened to and played rock n, roll, bluegrass, blues, jazz, watched American TV shows, etc.    You speaking for multiculturalism is another evidence of your liberalism, while you laughably go around posing as a conservative.

The reason why others shouldn't do what my family did almost 90 years ago, is because our nation is waaaay too overpopulated, and the only immigrants we should be accepting now, are those FEW bringing large amounts of CAPITAL to open businesses and create jobs (for AMERICANS), and those bringing rare skills that we covet (ex. great scientist, great violinist, etc)


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> You show that you are a Trump partisan. He does the same thing everyone else does and that is okay with you. The fact is that qualified Americans have applied and been turned down. Trump also uses H2B visas for his resort. He has never proven that foreign workers were needed as there is no proof he has even tried to find Americans to fill the jobs. The programs should be reformed however Trump's businesses should be held accountable as well.
> 
> The trouble with your assertions on Trump's poll numbers is everybody is showing the same thing. Trump has low poll numbers, DACA is popular and voters support a path to citizenship for illegals. The questions asked in the polls are publicly available. NumbersUSA is using push polling to get the numbers they want.


FALSE. FALSE.   FALSE.   

No, Trump has NOT done the same as everyone else.  Other foreign visa employers bring in people for the purpose of boosting their profits, by paying low wages.  With Trump it is a Florida seasonal problem.  Two different things entirely (as I already explained)

Trump needed foreign workers because Americans just don't want seasonal jobs.  HERE's some proof (this was posted here over a year ago, but you're a know nothing rookie, so you have to have everything explained to you that everyone else knows)

The New York Times article >>

_"For anyone not hired, the employer must tell the Labor Department why. Among the reasons Mar-a-Lago gave: that the applicants could not be reached or were not qualified, as Mr. Trump suggested in his recent interview, and that they did not want the jobs.

That was the case for Austin L. Cohen of Delray Beach, who received a call from Mar-a-Lago and a tour of the 20-acre resort after sending in his résumé for a wait staff position that paid $10.60 an hour for at least 30 hours a week.

Mr. Cohen said that he ultimately chose to keep looking for a permanent job, and that he wanted benefits; the job listing did not mention any. “It was more like a temporary position,” Mr. Cohen said. “You work six months and then you’re out of work again. It was my decision not to take the job.”

Some applicants said they decided against working at Mar-a-Lago because, like some other private clubs, it discourages gratuities; its job listings say “no tips.” Local labor analysts say that private clubs often lose job candidates to restaurants where tipping is permitted."_

And no, one cannot always find qualified workers (especially for seasonal work)  You want to hire these guys ? >>>











As for your_ >> "everybody is showing the same thing. Trump has low poll numbers, DACA is popular and voters support a path to citizenship for illegals."  _Nope.  Correction > "Everybody" in the fake news, liberal media, is showing the same thing.  We just laugh at that.  Go to the polls and elect Donald Trump.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Wow, you really aren't too swift.
> 
> Trump threatens to impose import duties to protect US manufacturers.
> 
> ...


I'll assume you know the rest of the world does not have the MARKET that the USA has.  They need us (our consumers$$$) more than we need them.  Trade war ?  LOL.  As Pat Buchanan said. _"We'd eat their lunch."_ No doubt about it.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> You really do not understand economics. If the price of making something is above what they can sell it for then they will not sell it. You cannot sell at a loss and stay in business. You have to take the bell curve and add a break even point. If the position on the bell curve is below that break even point then it will not be made.


You think I don't understand this ?  HA HA.  Of course they can't sell if the price of making something, is above what they can sell it for.  And that is just what I've said.  This is why they can't (and won't) raise the price.  They can only price it up to the point where it starts reducing sales, and causing losses.  My 18 year old college freshman students all got this, with no trouble.  And you ?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> If there were no Clinton there would be no Trump. If the nominee had been Biden or even Sanders Trump would have been clobbered. 25% of Trump's support was a vote against Clinton and that is all. The only shit sandwich that is being served is from you.


 excuse. Back to the drawing board for you.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> I can find nothing that agrees that tariffs DON"T raise the price of goods.  If you can back up your assertion I'm anxious to see.  Three examples:
> 
> A 45 percent tariff on Chinese-made goods could drive up U.S. retail prices on those goods by an average of about 10 percent, Capital Economics has calculated. Consumers would find it hard to escape the price squeeze.
> 
> ...


I've ALREADY backed it up.  No firm can raise its price above the MARKET PRICE.  For ANY reason.  That's what a MARKET PRICE is.  The HIGHEST price that can be charged, without triggering sales reductions that cause losses$$.

How did you think they chose the price of their product ?  Somebody's lucky number ?


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 1, 2017)

protectionist said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > I can find nothing that agrees that tariffs DON"T raise the price of goods.  If you can back up your assertion I'm anxious to see.  Three examples:
> ...


You'll forgive me if I don't just take your word for it.  I backed up my position but I don't recall that you have, you just keep repeating the same mantra.  Either you don't understand the issue or you are simply wrong.  Which is it?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> You'll forgive me if I don't just take your word for it.  I backed up my position but I don't recall that you have, you just keep repeating the same mantra.  Either you don't understand the issue or you are simply wrong.  Which is it?


MY word ? How about the words of Microeconomics teachers all over the world since 3000 B.C ?  The bell shaped curve of prices vs income isn't my word. It is unrefutable ,standard business economics.

You gave me nothing.  As your back up, all you presented were a few guys in think thanks, partisan to outsourcing.  I gave you pure Microeconomics law.  You don't understand it. ?

Wow. Look, take this graph. 








On the X axis put prices (going up from left to right)
On the Y axis, put business income (going from the origin, and rising going upward)

At thre top is the market price (what you sell at)  Note that as price goes up to the right of the market price (top of the curve), income/profit start dropping.  So you CAN'T raise price above your market price (not for tariffs or anything else)  Got it ?


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 1, 2017)

protectionist said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > You'll forgive me if I don't just take your word for it.  I backed up my position but I don't recall that you have, you just keep repeating the same mantra.  Either you don't understand the issue or you are simply wrong.  Which is it?
> ...


I think we'll have to just have to agree to think each other is an ignorant fool.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 1, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> I think we'll have to just have to agree to think each other is an ignorant fool.


You don't have too.  You could consult with the hundreds of my ex teenage students who LEARNED what you strangely don't seem to be able to catch on to.  Why ? Not my problem.


----------

